# Help!!!!!!



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

Looking for a product called "Expandable Plasitc" or "Fosta Foam". It is used for making your own duck and goose decoys.
I know that there is at least one member that makes his own, sure hope he reads this and gets back to me.
Thanks, Bill aka wormdunker69.   but  .


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

try waterfowlworks.com .tony sells the molds and foam.


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

I'll check them out freyedknot. Bill !$


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Found this on another site, shoot me a pm if it is something you can use and I'll give the details.


> I have a box of EPS beads think it was 45-50lbs . I had the bright idea that I would make some decoys but never seem to have time.
> 
> asking $100 plus actual shipping cost
> 
> not sure what I would trade for only things I can think of are motion decoy (rechargeable battery), 12 slot decoy bags, camo clad sheets . I don't know what else make some offers!


----------

